# Forum Participation!



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I enjoy this forum because of the great people and its focus on sticks and canes. I have been going back looking at post from the past and all the talented people who have shared on the site. I am sad that so many have slowed down or stopped participating. I have always learn so much from seeing what other carvers do and share. Seeing their work challenges me to improve and grow my skills. It looks like the forum is getting 4 or 5 new people a month, many new to stick making. It would be great if some of the talented sick maker who have slowed down sharing would get back into sharing. I have been doing this for some time but I can always learn more. I enjoy constructive suggestions. It is great to know some one is willing to help you improve. Whether I agree or not. The more participation the more we all learn what works and what does not work. I know others on the site would also encourage more participation by every one, Old and new members. Give it some thought. These are just the thoughts of an old stickperson.

Randy


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

couldnt have put it better

wholeheartedly agree


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

My posting has slowed for a number of reasons. Some are personal, and related to my own and family members health. But often I find I don't have much to share. As far as stick making goes, I'm a novice, and a lot of what I try doesn't work out. Gimme a year or two,and I might be able to post something like "how to build up layers of copal varnish so knot holes look like inset amber." Otherwise, I'm hesitant to offer a best guess.

And I suppose for many of the people on the forum, it is an amateur undertaking, in the best sense, while for others who also make some money, there's only so much time they have for online posting. Hard to tweet about reducing grain raising while finishing a stick.

I have 90 minutes to do some carving before I start dinner. Going for now.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

We can all just do what we can do. My point was if people enjoy the site and have time it would be great if could share more and make suggestions. There are days and some times longer I just can't get time to sit down and post. The more people posting the less a few of us well be missed when we are dealing with life. Lets keep it FUN!


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I wish I could make more time, summer is always hardest with kids doing, yard work, garden, full time job etc. I was going to try to do much more this year, but that didn't happen. I still think and watch though


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> My point was if people enjoy the site and have time it would be great if could share more and make suggestions.


Obviously I am new here but have always found that asking questions will result in a lot of feedback. If someone asks a question then that should spark some input? We all have specific areas of expertise and knowledge...how else would I learn about marine tung oil.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CV3 -- as JJireh said summer is a hard time to be working on sticks -- even harder to set in front of the computer and chat! But, some of us will be back in the swing of things soon enough! Stick making and collecting is a long time hobby for me and my production goes through ebbs and flows -- it will soon flow again!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

It still is a busy time ,but its good to see the input this has created .Just goes to show people are interested

Even now i still go over old post as some of the finishing on some sticks people have suggested is worth considering and oftern a idea springs to mind with some suggestions made and still a couple of ides still linger in the back of my head that people have done which are both fun and useful


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

All of the members responding to this post so far are and have been active members of the forum. Summer is a active time people are fishing, camping, out tell dark playing with the kids, grandkids or just enjoying the weather. Maybe talking about it will bring out a few of the other 400+ members who look in but have not posted for a while. If not I will continue to enjoy the fellowship of those of you that are.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope your right about about those who look, there seems to be plenty of them, just hope they take more of a active roll


----------



## vanderstock (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm a newbie and am learning about stick making. In fact I completed my first stick ( well almost) today. It is an interesting piece of a Jacaranda tree which my neighbor convinced me to remove 2 years ago. I kept one branch that kinda resembled a walking stick and decided to work on it last week..It came out OK as far as I am concerned. I am not very artistic so the top is very simple. How do I post i pic in here?

Thanks


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

welcome to the site

lots of people will help every one has a different way of working just remember the 1st rules of stickmaking "there are no rules"

But it is addictive

as for posting its easy even i can do it . just go to the bottom right hand corner of the text box and click on more reply options it will bring up the files and just click on pics from your computer


----------



## vanderstock (Sep 12, 2014)

here are some quick pics of my first attempt. I think I can do better but this one is OK for now.

This Jacaranda branch sort of looked like a snake which is why I saved it.

I sanded it, put a couple coats of stain and then 2 coats of Spar Varnish.

It was kind of a skinny stick so I made a cord handle similar to how one would wrap a fishing rod.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Vanderstock -- welcome to the sight! Great stick! Keep at it -- but as I have warned others -- it is very addicting!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Good job and a nice grip. Welcome!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a good start .We all have different ideas on what a stick should be and how we finish them its just a matter of sharing these ideas and selecting the ones you like


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done. I look forward to seeing more of your work. You have been warned. Sick making is like eating chips. It is hard to stop with just one.


----------



## vanderstock (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you to all who commented. I can see how this could be addictive. I have a 30 year old rosewood tree ( which I planted) I plan on trimming in the next couple of weeks. One giant limb is out over the street and interfering with the garbage trucks. the driver complained to me a couple weeks ago.

I spent the morning inspecting this limb for potential sticks. I believe I have 4 or 5 good stick candidates, I'll know for sure when the limb is down.

I have to wait for the city bulk trash pickup ( once a month) so I don't have to pay to have all the felled branches hauled away.

Funny how ones perspective can change, 2 weeks ago I would not have thought twice about throwing everything away, now I'm looking for sticks...


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

whilst your working on one stick you will find other ideas pop into the head ,so its a endless quest.jst caryy a pocket notebook around with you and jot them down, i have to , senior moments make me

rosewood would be nice to carve its expensive here would make a great topper


----------



## vanderstock (Sep 12, 2014)

Funny you should say that because it is already happening. I was doing research on rosewood and watched a video of a south american guy making a rosewood bowl

with a chainsaw. When he was finished it was spectacular. The limb I have to remove is about 14" in diameter so I plan on saving a good portion of it to make some bowls. Since I have to season any sticks I aquire I may as well season a few logs...  Rosewood is exteremly pretty when finished.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just back from a month knocking around the Rockies in Montana and Wyoming. It SNOWED on us in AUGUST! ( campground at 7100')

Collected some nice stick stock from several National Forests and Glacier National Park.

Thanks for the topic Randy.

I have learned a ton from the members on this website and I do mean a ton. I started fiddling around making a few walking sticks about a year ago. Last November after seeing an older gentlemen carving wood spirits on walking sticks while we visited the Blue Ridge Parkway, I was hooked. I bought a few gouges and knives and started whittling away. The members on this site have offered encouragement, advice and expertise I would not have found otherwise. I eagerly await any all posts from my fellow stickies. So keep whittling away and posting the pics my friends whenever you can!

Oh and vanderstock welcome aboard! I think you will become like the rest of us stickies, can't drive by a wood pile without giving it the once over for potential materials!

Mark


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

You coulndt leave it alone whilst on holiday even lol. know that feeling


----------



## vanderstock (Sep 12, 2014)

i added a couple of Florida badges to my stick today. A turtle for my wife and an alligator for me...


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice decorations on the stick, vanderstock, personalizes the piece.

Another thing I used to do was add trinkets to the wrist straps. Feathers, beads, bear tooth , arrowheads etc. There is a fella on this website CAS 14 put a dud hand grenade on top of a stick !

Mark


----------

